# Ιθαγενή Ωδικά Πουλιά και Υβρίδια > Κλουβιά - Γενική φροντίδα >  Mαζί σε ένα κλουβί

## Abatton

Καλημέρα σε όλους
Θα ήθελα την γνώμη σας βάση τις εμπειρία σας.
Μπορούν δυο αρσενικά καρδερινοκαναρα να διαβιώσουν μαζί σε ένα κλουβί? Το οποίο είναι ζευγαροστρα με δυνατότητα διαχωρισμού οπτικού και μη οπτικού χωρίσματος τα πουλια έχουν περίπου την ίδια ηλικία 
Eυχαριστώ

----------


## kostas karderines

θα μπορουσαν αλλα για μενα καλυτερα με χωρισμα που δεν θα βλεπονται για να κελαιδανε και περισσοτερο!

----------


## Αντισυμβατικός

αν δεν σε πειραζει οτι ο ενας μπορει να παρει λαθος φωνες απο τον αλλο μπορεις να κανεις αυτο που λεει ο Κωστας. αλλιως σε διαφορετικο κλουβι και δωματιο. οι μουλοι δεν σταματανε να παιρνουν φωνες ποτε. θελει μεγαλη προσοχη.

----------


## stefos

Για ποιο λόγο τα θες στην ίδια ζευγαρωστρα ? Δεν έχεις δεύτερο κλουβί ? Θες να ακούει το ενα το άλλο ? Ποιο είναι το σκεπτικό σου? Θεωρητικά όλα γίνονται ...........

----------

